# Frilled Dragon Colour Morph?



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi there!
I was wondering if there are any colour morphs apart from the red one for frilled dragons? Also. what is the differance between a Aussie dragon and New Guinea Dragon?
Here is the red colour morph,Male red Aust. NT Frilly
if it didn't work heres a link 
Male red Aust. NT Frilly
thanks in advance


----------

